# Chrome GTR piccies



## Vestitas (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey all,

Following David's thread showing his Purple monster and the Chrome Dome (as it has been officially named now.......), here's a few more of the Chrome by itself.

Cheers

Joe


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I like it 

Although probably too bling for me. But i wouldn't say no!!


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

I have to say I think it looks brilliant!

I've often wondered why chrome is not a standard body colour?

Is it at risk of dazzling other drivers on a bright sunny day?

Not sure about placement of the front numberplate though, I do think it looks better in the original position.

Still prefer black though


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Probably because of price i'd imagine APJ ?


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

Nope, just not my cup of tea but I think it looks amazing.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

No I mean why chromeisn't a standard dealership colour

1) price
2) i doubt many would choose it


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Bling Bling !!!


----------



## alastairw (Sep 19, 2008)

I am liking it..


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

Finally I get to see what I dreamt about. I'm keen!


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

i saw this is canary wharf on monday on my way to work.. what a beast !


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Something I thought I would hate - But I LOVE IT!!!

Awesome.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks great in this shoot on a dark stormy day, but I dare say it would like a trashy pile of dog droppings on a sunny day


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

infamous_t said:


> Looks great in this shoot on a dark stormy day, but I dare say it would like a trashy pile of dog droppings on a sunny day


Hopefully it's owner lives in England then!  Especially with this months weather


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Peronally i think it would look far better on a brighter day or the pics dont give it justice.

Also you've gone all out on the body and left the standard alloys which i think personally ruin the look.

But to be honest though, i dont think the nissan GTR will ever look good chromed its just not the right shape.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I wasn't expecting to like it, but trust me, it is stunning in the metal.

I coined the Chrome Dome nickname and the car reminded me of the original Cylon Centurions in Battlestar Galactica with the mix of chrome and black detailing.


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

andyc said:


> Peronally i think it would look far better on a brighter day or the pics dont give it justice.
> 
> Also you've gone all out on the body and left the standard alloys which i think personally ruin the look.
> 
> But to be honest though, i dont think the nissan GTR will ever look good chromed its just not the right shape.


Personally I think it looks great. As for the shape the lines flow and fluency of the design lends itself to this. 
Each to their own !


----------

